# fbsplash: verbose vs. silent

## dreadhead

Hallo!

Ich finde den Fehler einfach nicht. Ich bin jetzt 3 mal die Anleitung auf der Gentoo-Wiki durchgegangen und habe das ganze Forum durchsucht...

Beim Booten wird ordnungsgemäß der Splash-screen im silent-mode gestartet. Nach einigen Sekunden allerdings erscheint der boot-text aus dem verbose-mode und überschreibt dann einfach den silent-mode obwohl sich die Progress Bar weiterhin füllt. Wenn ich an dieser Stelle nicht schnell genug reagiere um F2 zu drücken stürzt der Rechner am Punkt "setting console framebuffer images" ab und ich muss resetten. 

Das Ganze passiert seit einem Update des Kernels. Ich kann mich leider nicht mehr an die Versionsnummer erinnern da es schon einige Zeit her ist und ich bis jetzt nicht die Zeit gefunden habe dies zu korrigieren.

Ich habe nun in verschieden Foren-Beiträgen und auf der Gentoo-Wiki gelesen dass ich "quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1" als bootparameter hinzufügen muss um dieses Problem zu beheben. Dies hat leider nicht geholfen.

In einem Thread habe ich glesesen dass es geholfen hat in /etc/conf.d/splash den Parameter SPLASH_VERBOSE_ON_ERRORS auf "no" zu setzen. Bringt bei mir leider auch nichts.

Anbei noch einige configs:

/etc/conf.d/splash

```
# Config file for splashutils

# a theme to use, probably best left commented (the theme specified

# on the kernel command line is used)

# SPLASH_THEME="gentoo"

# on which ttys should fbsplash be enabled? defaults to RC_TTY_NUMBER

 SPLASH_TTYS="1 2 3 4 5 6"

# what font to use? defaults to what fbtruetype uses

 SPLASH_FONT="luxisri.ttf"

# boot/reboot/shutdown message overrides

# SPLASH_BOOT_MESSAGE="Booting the system"

# SPLASH_REBOOT_MESSAGE="Rebooting the system"

# SPLASH_SHUTDOWN_MESSAGE="Shutting the system down"

# should we drop to verbose mode on initscript errors? (yes/no)

SPLASH_VERBOSE_ON_ERRORS="no"

# allows to set different themes on different consoles

# format: "<console>:<theme> <console>:<theme> (...)"

# SPLASH_TTY_MAP="1:emergence"

```

/boot/grub/grub.conf

```
...

...

title Gentoo/Linux (Kernel linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r6)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r6 quiet root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1280x1024-32@60 splash=silent,theme:livecd-2005.1,fadein CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd /fbsplash-1280x1024

```

mfg

dreadhead

----------

## TheAlamo

Hi,

hm, hast Du da schon mal reingeschaut? 

http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/gensplash/troubleshooting.php

Vielleicht hilfts ja.

----------

## dreadhead

Danke für den Tip!

Ich habe bei den bootparametern jetzt noch das "kdgraphics" hinzugefügt. Der Rechner bootet jetzt auch schön mit einem sauberen Splash aber sobald die 100% des Bootvorganges erreicht sind scheint der Rechner abzustürzen...

Das Bild bleibt so stehen. Egal was ich drücke, es passiert nichts mit Ausnahme der Lock-Tasten (schalten mindestens die LEDs ein/aus) und der Tastenkombination Strg+Alt+Entf welche einen Reboot erzeugt.

----------

## Louisdor

 *dreadhead wrote:*   

> /etc/conf.d/splash
> 
> ```
> # Config file for splashutils
> 
> ...

 Mache mal zum Testen sowas:/etc/conf.d/splash

```
# Config file for splashutils

SPLASH_TTYS="1 2 3 4 5 6"

# SPLASH_FONT="luxisri.ttf"

SPLASH_VERBOSE_ON_ERRORS="no"

```

Mit dem komischen Font hatte ich auch schon mal Probleme.

Seit ich den auskommentiert habe geht alles wunderbar!

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## dreadhead

Hat leider nichts genützt... Immer noch das gleiche...

----------

## bbgermany

also ich weiß nicht wie es den anderen geht, aber ich hatte arge probleme mit dem fbsplash und kernel 2.6.12. ich bin dann wieder auf 2.6.11 zurückgegangen. da geht das ohne irgendwelche mucken  :Wink: 

----------

## dreadhead

Ich glaube diese Probleme haben bei mir mit 2.6.11 angefangen...

Mir ist neulich aufgefallen dass es in der Kernel Kofiguration jetzt auch Treiber für nVidia Framebuffer devices gibt... Vorher gab es ja nur den vesafb und vesafb-tng... Hat das vielleicht was mit meinem Problem zu tun? In den Anleitungen stand immer nur etwas von dem vesafb[-tng]. Ich habe auch mal versucht den nvidiafb mitzukompilieren. Hat allerdings nichts geändert. Muss ich da noch etwas besonderes beachten?

----------

## firefly

nimm am besten nur den vesafb(-tng), wenn du gleichzeitig noch den nvidia treiber verwenden willst, denn nvidiafb und nvidia-treiber vertragen sich nicht unbedingt.

gruß

firefly

----------

## dreadhead

Das hab ich mir eben auch gedacht und als ich gesehen habe dass der nvidiafb nicht funktioniert hab ich ihn auch gleich wieder rausgenommen. Jetzt ist nur der vesafb-tng drin und das Problem immer noch das selbe...

----------

## hug0

hab fast das selbe problem auf meinem notebook:

unterschiede:

- es ist noch ein 2.6.11er kernel

- das überschreiben des splashs habe ich weg bekommen (kdgraphics, quiet)

- bei mir hilft auf f2 nicht - der rechner bleibt IMMER hängen

ideen?

EDIT

so, auf 2.6.12 umgestiegen und nun ist alles gleich:

mit f2 kann ich verhindern, dass der rechner hängen bleibt...

----------

## MarcenX

Hallo, wenn du auf den Kernel 2.6.12 updates musst du nochmal splashutils remerge und dein initrds neu machen.

```
* If you upgrade your kernel from pre-2.6.12 to 2.6.12 or higher, please

* make sure that you remerge this package and rebuild your initrds. You

* can use the splash_geninitramfs script to do that.

* It is required that you add 'quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1' to your kernel

* command line parameters.

* After these modifications, the relevant part of the kernel command

* line might look like:

* splash=silent,fadein,theme:emergence quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1
```

Bei mir sieht das so in Grub aus. 

```
kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r6-rc2 root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1280x1024-32@85 splash=silent,fadein,theme:livecd-2005.1 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd (hd0,0)/boot/fbsplash-livecd-2005.1-1280x1024
```

----------

## hug0

hm, bin mitlerweile wieder bei 2.6.11 und habe da das selbe problem...

aber ich kann es ja nochmal mit 12 & reemergen probieren, danke!

meine config sieht deiner ziemlich ähnlich...

----------

## dreadhead

Splashutils reemergen hat leider nichts geholfen.

Meine grub.conf sieht auch genau so aus wie deine außer dass das kdgraphics noch dabei ist aber ohne dem gehts noch schlechter.

----------

## MarcenX

Schau mal hier ob du die Kerneleinstellung hast. Als Kernel hab ich den Gentookernel 2.6.12-r6 und als Grake eine Nvidia 5200.

----------

## dreadhead

Ich hab meinen Kernel nach der anleitung kompiliert und die bootparameter sind auch die selben...

Immer noch das selbe... Beim "setting console framebuffer images" stürzt der rechner ab und ohne kdgraphics als bootparameter überlagert der Text den Silent-Splash und bleibt dann ebenfalls hängen.

----------

## tuxian

Hast nur die splashutils neu gemerged, die ~x86 Version? 

Du musst AUCH die initrd neu anlegen!

----------

## hug0

also, ich hab die init neu angelegt, aber damit hat es doch nichts zu tun!?

wenn ich die initrd weglasse, fehlt mir ja nur der splash in den ersten paar sekunden, dann kommt er ja trotzdem und das problem das absturzes passiert erst bei 100%.

----------

## tuxian

Mach mal 

```
rc-update del splash
```

 testweise.

Dann hast du zwar nur auf der ersten Konsole einen Splashscreen (vorrausgesetzt du hast initrd-zeile in der grub.conf) aber schau mal ob du dann noch Abstürze hast.

----------

## hug0

hilft nichts: sowohl mit der ~x86 als auch ohne den splash im runlevel hängt die kiste bei 100%.

verhinderbar durch rechtzeitiges umschalten auf verbose mittels F2 oder gleich mit "verbose" im bootmanager.

hab ich schon erwähnt, dass bei mir das problem nur auf dem notebook auftritt? (ati-karte)

wie ist das bei dir, dreadhead?

----------

## dreadhead

rc-update del splash bringt auch nichts...

Es muss also an der initrd liegen, oder?

----------

## hug0

ne, an der liegts auch nicht.

wenn ich die weglasse (beim booten), kommt ja trotzdem nach einien sekunden der splash mit 0-100% und bei 100 hängt er dann...

das /etc/init.d/splash ist glaube ich nur für die konsolen NACH dem booten, dass die auch noch ein splash haben...

----------

## dreadhead

Ja genau deswegen meine ich doch dass es an der initrd liegen muss.

----------

## hug0

Versteh ich nicht...

Er hängt mit initrd, und auch wenn ich keine hab.

Warum soll es dann daran liegen?

----------

## dreadhead

Wenn du keine initrd hast kommt der bootsplash doch erst sobald das "Setting console framebuffer splash images" kommt, oder? die initrd ist doch dafür zuständig dass der bootsplash bereits beim booten zu sehen ist...

Ausser du hast den bootsplash direkt in den kernel einkompiliert...

----------

## hug0

ne, hab ihn nicht im kernel...

aber vielleicht reden wir einfach von 2 verschiedenen problemen...

bei mir hängt der rechner am ende vom booten, kurz bevor kde startet, eben bei 100% vom splash.

und das unabhängig davon, was in den ersten 20 (?) sekunden nach dem booten passiert.

----------

## dreadhead

bei mir hängt er im selben moment, außer dass ich vorher mit F2 in den Textmode wechseln kann um den absturz zu verhindern.

----------

## hug0

hm, dann verwirrst du mich  :Smile: 

es ist am enden vom booten, es passiert mit initrd, es passiert ohne.

wie kann dann das initrd schuld haben?

btw: bei mir ist es ein notebook mit ati-karte.

gruß florian

----------

## dreadhead

die initrd ist die datei im bootverzeichnis die als kernelparameter eingegeben wird. Genau diese ist für den bootsplash zuständig und ohne diese kommt keiner, oder irre ich mich da?

Ich glaube du meinst /etc/init.d/splash die irrelevant für das auftreten des fehlers ist, oder?

----------

## hug0

 *dreadhead wrote:*   

> die initrd ist die datei im bootverzeichnis die als kernelparameter eingegeben wird. Genau diese ist für den bootsplash zuständig und ohne diese kommt keiner, oder irre ich mich da?

 

ich glaube/hoffe schon  :Wink: 

mach mal folgendes:

boote und löschte (grub: d) im boomanger die initrd zeile und schau was passiert...

----------

## dreadhead

 :Embarassed:  Stimmt....

Aber der Rechner stürzt immer noch bei 100% ab wenn der splashscreen läuft.

----------

## hug0

 *dreadhead wrote:*   

> Aber der Rechner stürzt immer noch bei 100% ab wenn der splashscreen läuft.

 

eben!  :Smile:  desterwegen meinte ich ja, dass es NICHT am initrd liegen kann, da keine veränderung.

ist deins auch ne ati karte?

----------

## firefly

Ich hoffe ihr verwendet nur den vesafb(-ng) Framebuffer-treiber ?? denn die anderen Treiber , hauptsächlich für nvidia- und ati-Karten(im zusammen-spiel mit den close-source treibern der Hersteller), kanns probleme mit dem splash geben.

Ich würde folgendes machen um herauszufinden woran es liegt das der Absturz passiert:

- Framebuffer ohne splash (initrd + splash zeilen beim bootmanager und ohne dem splash startscript in den runlevels)

- Nur den bootsplash, also die initrd+splash zeilen im bootmanager hinzufügen.

- Nur das startscript splash beim booten.

Dadurch sollte man herausfinden, woran es liegt.

Edit: es wäre auch nich schlecht, das ganze mal komplett ohne framebuffer + splash zu testen.

gruß

firefly

----------

## hug0

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Ich hoffe ihr verwendet nur den vesafb(-ng) Framebuffer-treiber ?? denn die anderen Treiber , hauptsächlich für nvidia- und ati-Karten(im zusammen-spiel mit den close-source treibern der Hersteller), kanns probleme mit dem splash geben.

 

ja, tue ich...

ich habe es hier auch auf 2 desktop rechner problemlos laufen, bin also zumindest nicht prinzipiell zu doof  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Ich würde folgendes machen um herauszufinden woran es liegt das der Absturz passiert:
> 
> - Framebuffer ohne splash (initrd + splash zeilen beim bootmanager und ohne dem splash startscript in den runlevels)
> 
> - Nur den bootsplash, also die initrd+splash zeilen im bootmanager hinzufügen.
> ...

 

also, wie gesagt, ob initrd oder nicht macht keine unterschied. ob /etc/init.d/splash oder nicht, auch nicht.

wenn ich den splash ganz weglasse geht alles problemlos.

tippe schon stark auch einen bug mit ati oder so.Last edited by hug0 on Fri Aug 12, 2005 7:40 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dreadhead

bei mir ist es auch genau das selbe mit der ausnahme dass ich ne nVidia karte drin hab...

----------

